# RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2014)

Lässt sich an Lowrance Gerät eigentlich das interne GPS NICHT nutzen?  Stattdessen würde ich lieber auf ein professionelles RTK-basiertes DGPS  setzten.

Das Gerät hat ja NMEA 0183 Schnittstellen, für Daten Im-und Export. Und  das Leica System 1200GPS hat auch dieses Protokoll zur Datenausgabe.
Sinn des Ganzen: somit würde man mit GPS-Daten bester Qualy arbeiten,  hätte den korrekten Höhenbezug und es wäre quasi schon Georeferenziert.

Hat das jemand schonmal probiert?


----------



## Fishmap (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hallo geomujo, 

Das wird funktionieren. Hab auch eine extern GPS Antenne über Nmea 0183 an meinem Hds. Durch spart man sich auch noch den dritten Stecker, da das Nmea Signal mit am Stromversorgungstecker hängt. Was  mich interessiert ist, warum benötigst du die absoluten Höhen, die relativen Höhen sind für die Kartenerstellung doch besser geeignet oder?

Gruß


----------



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Wenn ich ein hochauflösendes Geländemodell erstellen will wo ein Teil ober und ein Teil unter Wasser ist, brauche ich korrekte Höhen.


Ich studiere übrigens Geowissenschaften und arbeite in der Vermessung. Von daher wollt ich es etwas professioneller angehen.


----------



## Fishmap (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Ok, dann leuchtet mir das ein. Auf dem Hds ist  mir die Karte als DGM einfach zu voll, deswegen verschneide ich DGM immer mit der Wasseroberfläche und erstelle dann daraus eine .shp Datei welche ich dann später IT anderen  bündel und später zu einer .At5 fürs Hds wandle. Möchtest du die Karte dann auch auf dem Kombigerät laufen lassen oder auf dem PC?  Welch Programme benutzt du? Ich arbeite viel mit Esri Arcgis. In welcher Region erstellst du die DGMs? Eventuell können wir ja Daten tauschen.


----------



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Ich versuch mal kurz dein zweiten Satz zu übersetzen. 
Das Gerät hat bereits ein DGM integriert, aber dir ist dann die Anzeige auf dem Gerät zu bieder. Deswegen schneidest du die Topo ab der Wasserkante nach oben hin weg und schiebst dir zugeschnittene Karte wieder auf dein Gerät?!

Ich bin in Sachen Echolot Neueinsteiger.
Anfänglich war nur die Idee den Gewässergrund genau zu erfassen und am PC aus den Daten ein 3-d Modell zu erzeugen um dann druckbare Karten zu haben. Die Software heutzutage macht ja fast alles selbst (die Berechnung des Modells; und die Rohdaten werden bereits durch Korrekturen (Wassertemp, Salzgehhalt, ...) im Echolot-Prozessor berechnet).

Da kam aber die Idee, das das interne GPS doch zu schlecht ist für genaue Messungen. Dann dachte ich an eine manuelle Referenzierung. Da ist aber das Problem, dass ich am PC zwar gut die Lage referenzieren kan, aber ich hab Probleme mit der Höhe. Ich könnte zwar über manuelles Pegelablesen eine Höhenkorrektur durchführen und mit dem Lotblei das ganze überprüfen. Aber bei sich schnell ändernden Pegelständen (vor allem im Sommer) ist das zu mühselig, ungenau und altmodisch. Von Wind und Wellen wollen wir da erst garnicht reden.
So kam die Idee das Sonar mit einem Profi-GPS zu kombinieren und somit auch wirtschaftlich und wissenschaftlich nutzbare Geländemodelle von unterwasser zu erzeugen mit geringem finanziellem Aufwand im vgl. zu voll professionellen Lösungen.

Daraus könnte man eine schöne Bachelorarbeit machen. Dass muss ich mit den Dozenten mal klären.

Ja an unserem Institut arbeiten wir mit ArcGIS. Ich bin in Sachen GIS aber ebenfalls noch rel. Anfänger.

Für privat dachte ich zur Erstellung der Geländemodelle aus Rohdaten an Reefmaster Pro. Die Karte kann dann in GIS am Institut referenziert und für weitere Anwendungen genutzt werden.

Langfristig will ich so die ganze Region Potsdam/Brb unterwasser erfassen. Zu tauschen hab ich leider noch nix.

Bye


----------



## Fishmap (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hallo Geomojo, 

  hab mich jetzt erst mal an den Rechner gesetzt, mit Smartphone ist mir das in diesen Umfang auf Dauer doch zu anstrengend. Wenn du wirklich ein DGM erstellen möchtest, so würde ich wie folgt vor gehen. Logge die Daten  Log/Lat , Depth + Höhe deiner  GPS Antenne.  Zusätzlich benötigst du Konstanten: x, y, z - Versatz der DGPS Antenne zu deinem Schwinger und Antenne zu Wasseroberfläche. Nun erstellst du erst mal aus der .slg2 Datei vom Lot mit Reefmaster (alternativ Golden Surfer) deine Isobathemap, exportiere diese als .shp. (in Reefmaster unbedingt abweichenden Pegel+Versatz xyz eingeben) . Nun nimm dein Nmea log, und subtrahiere die Höhe Antenne -Wasserspeigel von deinen Höhnendaten. Dann hast du deine Höhe auf dem Wasserspeigel als Punktemuster. Diese kannst du mit Global Mapper als Lidar LAS File Speichern. Nun Öffnest du die shp mit Arcgis und weist dieser einen neuen Höhenbezug zu, deine selbst erstellte LAS! Fertig!
  #Zitat: Ich versuch mal kurz dein zweiten Satz zu übersetzen. 
Das Gerät hat bereits ein DGM integriert, aber dir ist dann die Anzeige auf dem Gerät zu bieder. Deswegen schneidest du die Topo ab der Wasserkante nach oben hin weg und schiebst dir zugeschnittene Karte wieder auf dein Gerät?!   #Zitat Ende. 
  Nein, nicht ganz. Auf dem HDS ist eine vorinstallierte WeltVektormap zu gröbsten Orientierung. Wenn du auf dem HDS ein DGM sehen möchtest, kannst du das nur als GeoTiff basiertes Raster machen. Das hat allerdings einige Nachteile:  läuft aufgrund der Datenmenge langsam, Erstellung ist ebenfalls müheselig.  Deswegen erstelle ich mir reine Vektorkarten die erst unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche beginnen, da mir die Karte sonst zu unübersichtlich wird. Ebenfalls Interessiren mich beim Boot fahren auch keine Erhebungen oberhalb der Wasserfläche, da ich diese ja nur mit hohen Sachschaden befahren kann.  

  Im Übrigen brauchst du die Daten nicht mehr erheben, ich hab diese schon vor/seid Jahren geloggt und ausgewertet. Gruß Ronny


----------



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Also ich hatte das wiefolgt gedacht:
Zuerst der Fall ohne extra GPS. Was passiert wenn ich am aufnehmen bin und der Pegelstand sinkt kontiniuerlich während der Messung (z.B. Gezeiten). Das Echolot empfängt ja nun geringere Tiefen und zeichnet diese auch so auf. Erst mit den zeitlich koordinierten GPS-Daten kann der Pegelverlust ausgeglichen werden. Dies macht dann die Software am PC oder die im Gerät. Ist das so richtig?

Wenn ich jetzt ein echtzeit-GPS mit korrekten Höhen nehme, kann doch das Programm dies auch zur Korrektur nutzen?! Somit ist das Messystem viel besser gehen Wasserstandsschwankungen gewappnet, bzw. es spielt dann kaum noch eine Rolle.
Wenn ich Nadir, also die Antenne im Lot über den Geber arbeite habe ich auch keinen Lageversatz zu korrigieren. Im GPS-Gerät selber kann ich eine Lotstockhöhe der Antenne definieren (Höhe Antenne zwischen Wasserspiegel). Damit wäre der Software nur der Höhenoffset zwischen Wasserspiegel und Geber mitzuteilen. Also eine simple Kostante.

Damit bräuchte ich auch nicht die Logdaten verändern.

War gerade nochmal bei Angeljoe, die hatten HDS-7 Touch, HDS-7 Elite und das HDS-5 Gen2 und einige Kleinere Geräte ausstellen. Hatte bisher Schwierigkeiten mir vorzustellen wie groß die Teile sind. Ich kommt zum Schluss, dass 7" locker ausreichend sind. Das sind schon richtige Klopperteile. Somit wirds wohl auf das HDS-7 Gen3 hinauslaufen. Mit Structure-Scan und Leica 1200 GPS.

Allerdings steht im Datenblatt unter "externes GPS" "optional via NMEA2000". Hmmm hoffe das stimmt so nicht ganz. Leiga gibt nämlich nur NMEA 0183 aus. Da werd ich mich demnächst mal genauer erkundigen.

EDIT:
Ein Blick ins Handbuch wirkt Wunder
NMEA 0183 supported sentences
TX / RX GPS
Receive GGA GLL GSA GSV VTG ZDA
Transmit GGA GLL GSA GSV VTG ZDA GLC

Das Leica unterstützt GGA und GNS Output. Leider nimmt das Lowrance nur GGA antgegen. GGA hat nur eine Auflösung bis in den "cm"-Breich, wärend GNS auf den "mm" genau abbildet. Aber das sollte unter umständen schon ausreichen, wenn die cm-angabe dafür sehr genau ist. Damit bewegen wir uns auf dem Genauigkeitslevel der Leica 500 GPS-Geräte aus den 90ern. Immerhin ... 2-3cm sind da drin, die ganz neuen Geräte schaffen 1cm in der Lage.

Damit sollte alles klar sein und ich kann anfangen zu sparen.


----------



## Fishmap (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hallo Geomujo, 

nichts gegen deine Ambitionen, aber Loten im mm- Bereich ist völlig nutzlos, immerhin interpolierst du die Daten ja später, und deine Logspuren werden ja auch schließlich nicht 0,5m nebeneinander liegen. Nehmen wir mal an du willst den Schwielowsee loggen mit einer Spurbreite von 50m, dann benötigst du bei einer Mittleren Längen von 5000m x 1000Breite einen Spurlänge von 5000mx(1000m/50m)= 100km, bei 5km/h Loggeschwindigkeit brauchst du somit 20h. Du solltest was deine Genauigkeit angeht noch mal genau nachdenken was du eigentlich willst, denn selbst in Kurven oder bei Wind ist das Boot nicht immer genau senkrecht zum Boden. Ebenso ist die Signaltrennung je nach Untergrund ebenfalls nicht so genau. Da nützt dir die hochgenaue Antenne wenig. Hast du mal nachgesehen wie stark der Pegel überhaupt schwankt, es sind meistens nur täglich max. 5cm! Und ja, du kannst am HDS 7 die Schnittstelle konfigurieren und von Nmea 2000 auf 0183 umstellen. 

Gruß


----------



## geomujo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Ja das ist mir schon klar, dass ich unterwasser nicht im mm-Bereich  auflösen kann, aber wenn es geht will ich qualitativ hochwertige  GPS-Daten nehmen.
Bis auf die eine Nachkommastelle mehr ist gei GGA  genau das selbe drin wie bei GNS. Mir ging es nur um den korrekten  Höhenbezug. Mit cm bis dm-Abweichung kann ich da ganz gut leben denke  ich. Die Pegelschwankengen sind hier nicht zu unterschätzen! Am  Griebnitzsee sind schonmal 30cm/Tag drin. Und das schlägt dann schon ins  Kontor. Aber anfürsich hast du recht, für Binnengewässer ist das alles  nicht so dramatisch.

Der Zeitaufwand wäre mir eigentlich relativ  brille für den ersten Versuch. Zur not dauert das eben eine ganze Woche.  Sinn der Studie ist es ja zu evaluieren welches Verfahren mit welcher  Technik sich am besten eignet.


----------



## PeBo75 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hi Geomujo & Fishmap,

freut mich, dass hier auch einige Vermesser und GIS-Anwender unterwegs sind. Ich gehöre auch dazu, habe aber bisher noch nichts mit Echolot gemacht.

Zu dem Ansatz NMEA-Daten in das Echolot zu speisen muss ich sagen, das wäre nicht meine bevorzugte Lösung.

Ich würde stattdessen den RTK-Rover nur aufzeichnen lassen, die Daten anschließend zuhause mit SAPOS PPS Korrekturdaten prozessieren und dann über die GPS-Zeit mit den Rohdaten des Echolots verknüpfen. Antenne und Sounder müssen natürlich einen definierten Abstand haben und sollten zudem stets senkrecht übereinander stehen.

Da sehe ich noch die größte Herausforderung. Denn die Antenne sollte eine gewisse Höhe über Wasser haben (Multipath!) aber bei fester Verbindung von beiden Komponenten würde ein Auslenken der Antenne einen großen Lageversatz erzeugen und zudem den Sounder zur Seite schwenken was wieder die Messungen verfälscht. Eventuell wäre hier eine Boje die Lösung mit einem Ausleger unter Wasser zur Stablilisierung. Schleppen an zwei Punkten, einmal auf Wasserhöhe und einmal unten am Ausleger, würde eine Vorwärtsneigung vermindern. Alternativ könnte man auf GNSS/IMU-Lösungen setzen welche auch die Neigung und damit den Versatz der Messanordnung messen und korrigieren. Aber das wird dann schon schon ein erheblicher Aufwand bei der Ausrüstung.

Ich würde mich freuen, hier auch weiterhin über dein Projekt zu lesen.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Fishmap (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hallo PeBo75, 
  sicher werden deine Vorschläge zu einer sehr genauen Datenerfassung führen, jedoch steht meines Ermessens nach der Aufwand im keinen Verhältnis zum nutzen, wenn man bedenkt dass nur ca. 2% der Angler sich mit Isobathenmaps befassen, und diese wiederum zu 99% beim Angeln eben nur nebenbei mit loggen wird sich hier sicher kein Großer Userkiews bilden können. Ebenfalls denke ich dass eine sehr hohe Genauigkeit der Einzelpunkte nicht relevant ist, sofern die gefahrene, benachbarte Spur in den meisten Fällen mindesten 20-60 m neben der anderen liegen wird, es sei denn man vermisst einen sehr kleinen See. Um die Datendichte etwas zu erhöhen, oder die Fahrzeit zu verringern wäre in der Tat eine Vorrichtung mit 2 Messschleppbojen, welch mit Planerboards seitlich ausspreizten denkbar und nützlich.  Viel Interessanten würde ich jedoch eine Tauschbörse für Tiefendaten finden, Ähnlich wie  Insight Genesis Social Map, nur eben mit reinen Log- oder Gis- Daten und ohne Gerätebegrenzung. Bist du auf dem Sektor aktiv? Wenn ja in welchem Gebiet?

Gruß R


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hi, wie sieht es denn mit der geräteeigenen Datenerfassung aus? Wie/ in was für einem Format werden die Daten da abgelegt?
Habe da schon an diversen Stellen nach Beispieldateien gefragt, habe aber den Eindruck, dass das gut gehütete Geheimnisse sind.|supergri

Steige auch gerade in ARC Gis (und ACAD Civil3d) ein, und das Thema juckt natürlich von Anfang an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fishmap (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hallo jkc, 

habe mir die Daten nicht vom  Insight Genesis Server geladen, aber ich hatte mal in einen anderem Forum angefragt wie das ist mit der Verschlüsselung, da ich die Karten ja gern raus gebe, allerdings nicht ohne Schlüssel. Darufhin habe ich ein weinig einstecken müssen, da Thema ist also brisant. Freue mich das du dich ins GIs einarbeitest, machst du Karten für den Rhein? 

Gruß R


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hi, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir nicht aneinander vorbei schreiben. Ich frage nach den Echolotdaten.
Bisher arbeite ich "nur" beruflich mit den Programmen. Sowas spannendes wie Tiefenkarten von Gewässern fällt dabei leider nicht an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fishmap (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Die Daten sind je nach verwendeten Echolot natürlich unterschiedlich. Bei Lowrance sind das die .slg bzw. .slg2 Formate. Es gibt aber auch Ascifile als Punktdatei welche mit den Tiefenwerten versehen sind. Ich kenne zumindest kein Gerät, welches die Daten gleich als gmx oder .txt auf der internen Karte speichert. Üblich ist noch ein livedatenlog, bei denen die NMEA Daten mit geschrieben werden. Diese kannst du als kommergetrenntes .txt file öffen. Ein .slg log sieht im Editor etwa so aus: 
€@@@€@@ƒ@@@@@>B€@€@‚@€@€@@@@@€@@@@€@€@€
@@@@@@€@€@@D@@@@€@@@@‚@‚@@@‚
@@@„@@@@€@@@@@„


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: RTK-GPS für Echolot nutzen?*

Hi, Danke! Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang!


----------

